# group by



## jean20 (16. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

was bedeutet "group by 5" ?
Den SQL-Befehl group by kenne ich. Aber was bedeutet die zahl dahinter?
Oder "order by 5"

DAnke für die Antwort


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jan 2006)

vielleicht group by 5. Attribut?


----------



## bronks (16. Jan 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht group by 5. Attribut?


Genau so ist es.


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

die fünfte spalte in der SELECT ... Klausel


----------



## jean20 (16. Jan 2006)

Alles klar. Danke!


----------

